# method = PUT, aber ausgeführt wird doGet...?



## javaner08 (1. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

btr. Web-Test-Anwendung / HttpServlet

folgender HTML-Code :


```
<form enctype="multipart/form-data" action="../PutServlet" method="PUT">
	<input type="file" name="fileBtn" value="fileBtn">
	<input type="submit" value="Upload">
</form>
```

und in der web.xml ist das "PutServlet" folgendermaßen eingerichtet : 

[XML]
 	<servlet>
   		<servlet-name>PutServlet</servlet-name> 
   		<servlet-class>servlets.PutServlet</servlet-class> 
   		<init-param>
				<param-name>readonly</param-name>
				<param-value>false</param-value>
		</init-param>   		
   	</servlet>
	<servlet-mapping>
  		<servlet-name>PutServlet</servlet-name> 
  		<url-pattern>/PutServlet</url-pattern> 
   	</servlet-mapping> 
[/XML]

... und wie sich leicht feststellen läßt, wird das PutServlet auch tatsächlich ausgeführt, nur dummerweise dort nur die doGet-Methode. Die doPut-Methode wird nie ausgeführt. Warum nicht ?


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2011)

Wüsste nicht, dass ein HTML Form die PUT Methode überhaupt unterstützen würde.


----------



## r.w. (1. Jul 2011)

javaner08 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> btr. Web-Test-Anwendung / HttpServlet
> 
> ...



Eine PUT-Methode wäre mir auch neu. 
Eigentlich gibt es da nur GET und *POST*.
Wobei hier wohl POST die Methode Deiner Wahl wäre.

VG ROlf


----------



## maki (1. Jul 2011)

Neben PUT gibt es zB. auch noch DELETE, beides wird von jedem vernünftig konfigurierten Webserver verboten 
Jedenfalls ist PUT keine Möglichkeit um per form Dateien hochzuladen.


----------



## r.w. (1. Jul 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Neben PUT gibt es zB. auch noch DELETE, beides wird von jedem vernünftig konfigurierten Webserver verboten
> Jedenfalls ist PUT keine Möglichkeit um per form Dateien hochzuladen.



Ups, hatte ich tatsächlich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. :-/
Ausrede: Braucht man ja auch nicht jeden Tag. ;-)


----------

